# in Sausalito cyclist V deer



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I was watching KRON and saw a video of a guy descending Alexander when a deer hopped the guard rail right in front of him.

I was just riding in Marin last Saturday and noted plenty of deer on my ride too.

Yikes!

VIRAL VIDEO: Deer Knocks North Bay Cyclist Off His Bike « KRON4 – San Francisco Bay Area News


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

There's some conversation about this one in the Lounge forum. Glad to hear the rider didn't suffer serious injury although it looks from the video like his bike might have been damaged. Good reminder for us all to be careful, although there's nothing he could have done here.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have had 3 close calls with deer, One way too close! Dogs, mainly when I was riding in Nashville area, outlaying suburbia. And 3 squirrel encounters that went beyond the dozens of close zig zag near bumps.

Worst [for me] was the rodent that slammed into the side of my rear Zipp 404. Sure glad it was not the front, I was over 20 MPH. But makes a case for high profile rims.  


I once saw a guy pick up a squirrel in a Rolf wheel. The end result was a dead rat in the wheel and a fork snapped off completely. I heard the loud carbon snap whack noise and turned to look behind at the guy still in mid air and his landing. And then his right fork leg spinning on the loose wheel on the sky side. Took his Calfee HT and TT and made some mince meat out of where the load must have manifested before the Snap! I had just rode past the rat 2 seconds earlier doing the zig zag. Guess which line he zagged after I wet by...

Collar bone snap for the rider, maybe that was the snap I heard. ;O


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

This put one of my colleagues in the hospital overnight and totaled his bike.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

robt57 said:


> I once saw a guy pick up a squirrel in a Rolf wheel. The end result was a dead rat in the wheel and a fork snapped off completely. I heard the loud carbon snap whack noise and turned to look behind at the guy still in mid air and his landing. And then his right fork leg spinning on the loose wheel on the sky side. Took his Calfee HT and TT and made some mince meat out of where the load must have manifested before the Snap! I had just rode past the rat 2 seconds earlier doing the zig zag. Guess which line he zagged after I wet by...
> 
> Collar bone snap for the rider, maybe that was the snap I heard. ;O


The most intriguing part of this story is that the squirrel somehow changed into a dead rat


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

ph0enix said:


> The most intriguing part of this story is that the squirrel somehow changed into a dead rat


A squirrel is noting more than a rat with a bushy tail and favorable PR.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ibericb said:


> A squirrel is noting more than a rat with a bushy tail and favorable PR.


We could label half the animal kingdom as rats then.
Tell me these pups don't make you melt? (and I'm a guy) 










```
</ThreadJack>
```


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

ph0enix said:


> We could label half the animal kingdom as rats then.
> Tell me these pups don't make you melt? (and I'm a guy)


Like I said, they have favorable PR. But they ARE rodents, just like mice, rats, prairie dogs, porcupines, beavers, guinea pigs, and hamsters. 

Your close with 50%, but would have to limit it to mammals. Reportedly, about 40% of the mammalian population of our planet are rodents.


----------

